# Is there such a thing as too much apple?



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Bonnie REALLY loves apples. I put 1/2 of one in my salad every night, and I bet she has between 10-20 bites. Is that too much? She's been eating this much for awhile now, and I haven't noticed any change in her poo, she hasn't been vomiting, etc., so - is this ok?


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I know that if my fluffs eat too much apple they get loose bowel movements . I was wondering the same about carrots. All of mine love fresh carrots and it doesn't seem to affect them but they'd eat a ton if I'd let them.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Eve didn't think so when she offered it to Adam. :HistericalSmiley:
Seriously, if you see no ill consequences from it then it shouldn't hurt her!:thumbsup:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

edelweiss said:


> *Eve didn't think so when she offered it to Adam. *:HistericalSmiley:
> Seriously, if you see no ill consequences from it then it shouldn't hurt her!:thumbsup:


:rofl::rofl: Good point, Sandi!

BTW I love your new sig.


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

I think they're fine as long as she doesn't eat any seeds. Apples are certainly better than other things you could be feeding her. My grandparents used to feed Micky french fries all the time...  He's still a french fry junkie, eventhough he hasn't had them in awhile.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

If she is doing well with the amount that you give her, I guess it is fine, sweet Linda.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

I doubt Bonnie is eating too much apple. And, as long as her poo's look normal ... I think it's okay.

I wish I could entice Snowball with more apple, but, he is not interested right now. Every once in a while he will take a liking to mango (if it's sweet) or, banana, blueberries, or Cuties. 

Snowball still loves snap peas! Well, the pods, that is ... he spits out the peas!


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> I doubt Bonnie is eating too much apple. And, as long as her poo's look normal ... I think it's okay.
> 
> I wish I could entice Snowball with more apple, but, he is not interested right now. Every once in a while he will take a liking to mango (if it's sweet) or, banana, blueberries, or Cuties.
> 
> Snowball still loves snap peas! Well, the pods, that is ... *he spits out the peas!*


 
Exceptionally smart dog, in my humble opinion. I thoroughly agree with that action.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Chloe and Summer love apples...if I am eating an apple it is more like they are sharing it with me. Never had a problem with them.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Hi
I gave Sammie A piece of apple once and he spit up so I was wondering if I should try again. Do u guys rem skin? I did. Do u give the little baby carrots raw? I can try those. I gave him frozen fresh steamed green beans and he loves them. He will eat anything that is not tied down. :HistericalSmiley: my little piggie.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Linda, applesauce (natural, unsweetened) affects Sassy's stools, but she is fine with apples.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Thanks, everyone, for your thoughts!

As to the skin, I leave it on. Again, it hasn't adversely affected her.

Bonnie used to love blueberries, too, but she lost her love for them. Now she spits them out! And, she loves carrots, but only cooked ones. And broccoli, which I'm very happy about because I HATE broccoli, lol.


----------



## luvmyfluffybutt (Jan 6, 2012)

Shoot, Daisy will eat 1/2 an apple by herself and she doesn't seem to have any ill effects! I lucked out because she loves pretty much any fruit except navel oranges and will eat most veggies if they're cooked-then again she'll eat just about anything that doesn't eat her first...except dog food!!! I think she's a foodie, she couldn't get enough of the Beef Bourguignon I made for dinner last night :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Zooey loves apples too, but I only give her a small piece (without skin because she chokes) because I'm concerned about the sugar and nutritional ratio. I also only give her a small handful of frozen/thawed veggies when I give Mackenzie hers, although she wishes she could eat the whole bag!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

thanks for all the suggestions ladies. :thumbsup:


----------

